# Appletv et nouvel Itunes



## Jozofa (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il remarqué un problème avec la nouvelle version Itunes et AppleTV ?

Mon Appletv a du mal a trouver la bibliothèque de temps en temps et je dois faire un reset.

Je pense que cela correspond a peu près avec ma mise à jour Itunes.


----------



## begoodmac (22 Décembre 2012)

Oui beaucoup de bugs dans la dernière mise à jour de l'apple TV.
Je suis repassé en 5.02 et plus de problèmes (cherche downgrade apple TV 5.02 sur google)


----------



## Jozofa (22 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais donc, toi, tu trouves que c'est plutôt du à la mise à jour d'Appletv que de Itunes ?


----------



## xavax (23 Décembre 2012)

moi j'ai mis a jour hier, pour l'instant tout va bien


----------



## begoodmac (27 Décembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais donc, toi, tu trouves que c'est plutôt du à la mise à jour d'Appletv que de Itunes ?



Chez moi en tous cas, oui.
je suis revenu en arrière sur apple TV et laissé iTunes 11 et tout roule.


----------

